# Quantum Smoke SL40PTSA



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Before I ask this, let me start off by saying that I am mechanically inclined. I usually have no trouble figuring out problems with reels....tools...autos...etcetera.

The other night I loosened the drag on my Quantum Smoke and removed the spool. Nothing else came off. Since that moment, if the spool is in place, the drag knob will not thread on to the shaft. 

Take the spool off and the knob threads right on. No problem. Nothing came off. The bearings, washers and retaining ring are right where they started. 

I'm sure it isn't stripped. 

Has anybody encountered this and what did you do to correct it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I had something similar happen on a Spheros yesterday, but don't remember what it was. Probably just didn't seat right. I assume you twisted the spool side to side and made sure it was all the way on there?


----------



## flatcatfever (Dec 26, 2014)

Check to make sure the spoil is seating all the way down the spool shaft. Sometimes the drags get misaligned and the keyed washers in the drag stack won't let the spool seat all the way on the shaft.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh it's junk, I'll come over and take it off your hands!!! hahaha Never had a problem like that w/ the 30 so not too sure!!!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I checked everything mentioned so far...before posting. Thanks for the suggestions. Everything is in place and it seems like the damn spool and drag cap should work perfectly BUT it only threads itself on with the spool out of the way. It's crazy.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I had the same thing happen with exactly the same reel. I could never figure out what happened. I ordered a new drag cap, and shaft, which were very inexpensive. I put the new cap on and the problem was solved. I did not have to put on the new shaft, so kept for spare parts. To this day, I don't know why, or how the problem happened. Since replacing the cap, I have used the reel multiple times, with no problem.
I wish I had a better answer for you, but I don't.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Gio said:


> I had the same thing happen with exactly the same reel. I could never figure out what happened. I ordered a new drag cap, and shaft, which were very inexpensive. I put the new cap on and the problem was solved. I did not have to put on the new shaft, so kept for spare parts. To this day, I don't know why, or how the problem happened. Since replacing the cap, I have used the reel multiple times, with no problem.
> I wish I had a better answer for you, but I don't.


Thanks. I will order a new drag knob in the morning.


----------

